# crochet hooks allowed in the airplane?



## melody (Feb 17, 2008)

Does any one know if I can bring crochet hooks in my carry on? I have both metal and plastic ones. Is there a website that I can find out? Thank you for your help.


----------



## MNMary (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm sure they are, I bring my knitting needles all the time-both metal and plastic.


----------



## swift (Feb 17, 2008)

*From TSA*

Last item on this list is in regards to knitting needles. According to TSA it is a yes they can be carried on.

Item Carry-on Checked 

Aerosol spray bottles and cans Yes - 3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
All creams and lotions including Neosporin or first-aid creams and ointments, topical or rash creams and ointments, suntan lotions, moisturizers, etc. Yes - 3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
Bubble bath balls, bath oils or moisturizers Yes - 3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
Bug and mosquito sprays and repellents Yes - 3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
Cigar Cutters Yes Yes 
Corkscrews Yes Yes 
Cuticle Cutters Yes Yes 
Deodorants made of gel or aerosol Yes -3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
Eye drops - You are allowed to carry a 3 oz. or smaller container of eye drops in a clear, one-quart plastic bag. There is no restriction on the amount you may carry, but containers greater than 3 oz. must be declared to the Security Officer and cannot be carried in your clear, one-quart bag. Yes Yes 
Eyeglass Repair Tools - including screwdrivers. Yes Yes 
Eyelash Curlers Yes Yes 
Gel-filled bras and similar prosthetics - Gel-filled bras may be worn through security screening and aboard aircraft. Yes Yes 
Hair styling gels and spray of all kinds including aerosol Yes - 3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
Hair Straightener or Detangler Yes - 3 oz. or smaller container Yes 
Knitting and Crochet Needles Yes Yes


----------



## melody (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you for your quick replies.


----------



## mdmbdumont (Feb 17, 2008)

There used to be a limit on the length of circular knitting needles...but they have not even questioned my wife on the length of her needles lately.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 17, 2008)

DW takes knitting needles and/or crochet hooks as needed and even blunt, round-nosed scissors. No problem, at least lately. Some TSA folks have been overzealous in past years.

Jim Ricks


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 18, 2008)

We've had issues with the TSA at different airports. What one will allow another might not. When I questioned this and pointed out the written rules, the TSA essentially said that, despite what is written it is up to the discreation of the TSA at the check points. IOW, they can make it up as they go. 

I've run into a few TSA's on a power trip and it's always annoying. Generally speaking we try not to take anything that could be considered as a weapon in case we hit upon one. A few months ago I had one get all bent out of shape over the cooling fan for my laptop computer not being taken out of the case. I explained he was the first to mention it but I'd be more than happy to remove it or have my bag hand searched. The little jerk didn't understand being polite and went off on some power trip long winded deal that ALL TSA check points required cooling fans to be removed along with the lap top computer. So far he's been the only one but, like I was told by the TSA, he has the authority to make me dance if he feels it's necessary.

I guess what I'm saying is I'd take them but I wouldn't take a set of needles that you couldn't live without or didnt' want to replace.......just in case.


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 20, 2008)

Last year on an overseas flight (coming from Spain, connecting through Paris to Detroit....on AirFrance) I had my bamboo knitting needles (they were short and totally complied with AirFrance guidelines) confiscated by security in Paris as I was about to board the plane.  Get this.....I had travelled with them from Detroit-Paris-Malaga (Spain).  Then on the flight home had gone from Spain to Paris, passed through 4 (count them, 4!) security checkpoints in the Paris airport, then was stopped for "one final search" as we were about to board the plane.  And they were taken from me!  I tried to reason with them, but they wouldn't listen.  So what did they do?  They took my bamboo knitting needles and BROKE each one in half!  Then they took the halves that had the "point" on them and gave me the incredibly ragged broken other halves......in reality, they had made them into more of a weapon by breaking them.  And they ruined my knitting project in the process!   :annoyed:   There was absolutely no point to the exercise.

So what I would tell you.....even if they comply with all the rules.......take along a printed copy of the rules AND *"bury" them in the bottom of your carry-on bag *where they are not readily apparent to any overzealous security personnel.


----------



## jeffox (Feb 21, 2008)

*Knitting Needles*

They are afraid people will knit an Afghan.:hysterical:


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 21, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> Last year on an overseas flight (coming from Spain, connecting through Paris to Detroit....on AirFrance) I had my bamboo knitting needles (they were short and totally complied with AirFrance guidelines) confiscated by security in Paris as I was about to board the plane.  Get this.....I had travelled with them from Detroit-Paris-Malaga (Spain).  Then on the flight home had gone from Spain to Paris, passed through 4 (count them, 4!) security checkpoints in the Paris airport, then was stopped for "one final search" as we were about to board the plane.  And they were taken from me!  I tried to reason with them, but they wouldn't listen.  So what did they do?  They took my bamboo knitting needles and BROKE each one in half!  Then they took the halves that had the "point" on them and gave me the incredibly ragged broken other halves......in reality, they had made them into more of a weapon by breaking them.  And they ruined my knitting project in the process!   :annoyed:   There was absolutely no point to the exercise.
> 
> So what I would tell you.....even if they comply with all the rules.......take along a printed copy of the rules AND *"bury" them in the bottom of your carry-on bag *where they are not readily apparent to any overzealous security personnel.



Again, you can take those printed rules but, when pressed the TSA will fall back on the lame excusse that it's in the discreation of the TSA on site. If they decide they're not going to allow it then that's the rule for that check point. Unfortunately it gives a few of idiot's a God complex that very few of us find it worth it to fight. Let's face it, are you going to be able to afford to miss your flight when you run into one of these bozo's? 

I say take a set and take the rules but, don't take something you can't live without. On the off chance you run into God costumed as a TSA agent, it won't be that big of a deal.


----------

